# Ex friend hacking again - please help



## Mango85 (Mar 27, 2019)

Recently a so called 'friend' stole my password book and set up a fake page on my google account. Appointed himself as administrator of my account. He read my emails, posted on my facebook account (as if it was me), read my messenger account, observed my health account and bank account. He even changed the strength of my antivirus so he could download software to spy on me. (turned on my camera and listened to private conversations) It cost me big bucks to have a tech guy remove him from my computer and programs on my computer. After he was removed and I changed all my passwords he still kept trying to get into my computer. One day I had 57 notices that my account had been tried with the wrong password. Recently I had some weird things going on so I took my computer to the tech. He tried to get into my Microsoft account and was kicked off. He said someone has been trying to hack into it and my antivirus has shut it down. I believe it is that same person still trying to hack me. Question: How do I go about finding out and getting proof as to who is the culprit so I can prosecute or Microsoft/Google can prosecute? PS: Went to the police the first time and because I allowed this 'friend' to put his memory stick in my computer and download a document they said they couldn't do anything. I allowed him on my computer. This time he hasn't been near my computer. We are no longer friends. Any ideas how to get rid of him/prosecute him would be greatly appreciated. Thank you. Does anyone have a phone number for Microsoft or Google or a link directly to them?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

We don't get involved is this type of situation. Closing thread.


----------

